
Enflux (YC W16) Makes Exercise Clothing That Tracks Your Movement in 3D - nappy
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/24/enfluxs-smart-fitness-apparel-tracks-your-movement-to-prevent-injuries/
======
sorent
Amazing product - just what I was waiting for! Can I also save my workouts, so
I can compete against my-self on a workout-to-workout basis? It would also be
great if the app could give me recommendations such as "you should step it up
a notch - you seem to have the strength".

And more importantly; can I compare myself against others? _competitive
fitness here_ ;)

~~~
mickeyferri
Thank you Sorent. Mickey from Enflux here.

Yes, these are some of the key components of the Enflux experience!

All data will be saved in the online platform so you can see your own progress
over time and compete against your past performance.

We plan to introduce a community component as well, where you will be able to
share workouts with friends and compete against them!

~~~
sorent
Mickey, thanks for the quick reply! I cant wait to try this out. I see you
guys are also planning a Kickstarter - can you say anything about when that
will go live?

~~~
mickeyferri
Monday, March 7!

------
nappy
My name is Ian and I'm one one of the co-founders of Enflux. We're making
athletic clothing with 10 built-in motion sensors that track the 3D movement
of your body during exercise. Our goal is to provide high quality feedback and
coaching to athletes and everyday gym-goers through the clothing and a
smartphone app. We'd love to hear any of your thoughts and are happy to answer
questions!

We'll be launching on Kickstarter soon so if you're interested, please check
out our website and sign up for announcments and early-bird specials on launch
day.

~~~
jelveh
Awesome! So am I right that this is kind of how those motion tracking things
in movies work? Would I actually see live data of movements?

~~~
mickeyferri
Yes, and yes! The 3D avatar in the app moves in real-time with you.

The best spot to see videos of the current app in action is our Instagram
@getenflux.

------
wilcoxbr
How do you make sure the sensors are in the same spot every time? I assume
that's important.

